# Keisler RS 500 Install



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow, it all looks good, but.................. Chevelle crossmembers and GTOs are different!! Go Figure. Not the direct bolt in they claim, at least not for the 65 GTO !! Crossmember gets cut up/hacked and relocated about 3-4 inches rearward!! Exhaust must now also be re done!! I've contacted Keisler and will post their reply. Here's the pics.

Ric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

By cutting out the lipped section on the leading edge of the crossmember, you've weakened it substantially. I would try to weld in some sort of cross brace along that area to restore the integrity of the member. JMHO.......
As a side note, I've NEVER had a "Bolt In" aftermarket part bolt right in with no mods. Never.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree:agree...but looks like a cool project!


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Purple,
I have a TKO 5 from Kielser. They were really prompt in getting all the stuff for me and the install went pretty smooth. Yah, some areas needed a hammer or torch, but , hey. went well.
Anyway, decided to change to a RS 500 , because the TKO shifts a little cluegee .
So.... ordered the stuff in Feb. Just got the trans end of July. Still waiting on other parts from them and they really don't have answers when they are going to come. Getting a little worried as they were awesome to work with on the first install, but now.... wondering if something is up with them.

Let me know how it shifts!

rich :cheers


----------



## Uly49 (Jan 27, 2011)

injn37 said:


> Purple,
> I have a TKO 5 from Kielser. They were really prompt in getting all the stuff for me and the install went pretty smooth. Yah, some areas needed a hammer or torch, but , hey. went well.
> Anyway, decided to change to a RS 500 , because the TKO shifts a little cluegee .
> So.... ordered the stuff in Feb. Just got the trans end of July. Still waiting on other parts from them and they really don't have answers when they are going to come. Getting a little worried as they were awesome to work with on the first install, but now.... wondering if something is up with them.
> ...


Keisler is a disaster.....I ordered @ the beginning of March and the only reason I got a transmission at all was because I finally agreed to take a different unit. Shafi Keisler sends out notices to his customers every once in a while about the progress they are supposedly making. It is a constant blame game. The suppliers screwed up, they don't have enough quality employees, the design changes were more difficult to implement than anticipated, blah, blah, blah...even after agreeing to change transsmissions I did not get it until the middle of July when I was originally told I would have it in mid-May...everyone understands that "Stuff Happens" but the complete lack of solid answers was extremely frustrating and the delays prevented me from completing my build in time for several shows I had commited to go to. All in all dealing with Keisler has been horrible, I would never recommend them to anyone.
Uly...


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I love it when people sell stuff they don't actually have! If anyone is having tranny trouble of this nature, try Medatronics Corporation's 5 Speed Home page!talk to Paul and tell him what you need... Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks to me like the trans is designed to work with a TH400 crossmember which has an offset trans mount pad. It would've eliminated the clearance problem with the standard member. The 64-66 frames also don't have the holes far enough rearward as the 67 does for the TH400 introduction. Wish you would've come here with the problems for advise before hacking the crossmember. Many of us have been down these roads before and could make suggestions. Like Jeff said, the cossmember should be reinforced somehow now to keep it from twisting up.


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

*Message from Keisler*

Well, I got my reply............ duh !! They should have told me!!!

Ric, you are not the first GTO and you should have been advised of the crossmember relocation at the time of the order. Did you have to cut the tunnel?

We are aware of the Chevy/Pontiac crossmember differences. 

I apologize for any miscommunication on my part if you were not advised of moving the crossmember rearward. Looks like a nice car!

Jeff Kauffman
Keisler Engineering Inc.
2250 Stock Creek Blvd.
Rockford TN 37853

It says that nowhere in their advertising!!!! The mods are necessary they say!!

Ric, I was just made aware that the BOP crossmember does require modification just like you had to do. Keith in tech assistance can help you with further details on the perch if needed. 

Jeff Kauffman

Sooooooooooooooooo........ what I did is what they say must be done?? I will have the crossmember braced, but the rear section carries the brunt of the structural rigidity.

I have asked for some compensation as I would not have had the exhaust done (new Ram Air manifolds) until the crossmember was relocated!! I'll keep you posted.

Meanwhile, my mechanic took it for a test run and says I'll love the transmission..... quiet, excellent shifting and launches great!! A little more carb tweaking and It's done tomorrow!!!!!!

Thanx for all the support, this is a great forum. Ric


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

learn something every day. ive been looking for the crossmember from my tempest that i took out back in the mid 90s, but i thought it looked like a chevelle one. i remember seeing one that looks like yours and dismissing it. i might have thrown it away. :confused


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Honestly, I dont think you hacked up that crossmember too bad. The rear section is plenty strong. 

I did a similar mod to my crossmember when I first put my Tremec in and if I did'nt have any problems with 750 RWHP you'll be fine.

That was with street tires and last winter I fabbed up a bolt in tubular chromoly crossmember to get rid of the "mitten" mounts.


----------



## Purple Haze (Feb 27, 2011)

*Holy crap !!!*

Got the call from the shop this afternoon............... c'mon and git er he said!!!!

With all that's been done at once............ tri power, new cam/lifters, front discs, Delphi 12:1 steering box, RA exhaust manifolds......... and the new Keisler RS 500 5spd.

I cannot say it loud enough........... what a ride!! I am driving a brand new old car with today's technology. I will enjoy every mile. 

The tranny shiifts real smooth, is very quiet and with my 3:55 gears, it now launches at 4:74............. and then ya shift real quick!!

I haven't opened up the trips yet. I'll wait a bit and make sure I've got some open road. I've been warned about the "Wham factor"

Ric arty:arty::cheers:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

They do sound good when they open up!!:cheers E


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Great to hear you're on the road! arty:


----------

